# Building 2 packs



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I want to start building a bug out bag and an assault pack. 
The Bug out Bag is going to be out of what is essentially a military 3 day assault pack that I already own. However I just haven't taken the time to build one out yet. However in a different thread I stated that I was gun/ammo heavy and light on everything else. 
This is my first step from being a gun enthusiast to being a prepper. I never built one overseas because where I was their was no place to bug out too. Since it will be staying in the bed of my truck (getting a bed cover) because of where I work I can't have guns, but ammo is allowed. So I can keep some ammo in the pack.
The assault pack I want to build is different. I have a plate carrier with mags loaded and preset. I want to use a small backpack in conjunction with the plate carrier for whatever I need to use it for. So part Smaller BOB, and as a range bag with Range cards for a 5.56 and a 30.06 my two scoped rifles. 
I need some help with what would be a good idea to include in them. A Major concern is weight for both. I also want to avoid complex electronic gadgets for both. Stuff breaks at the wrong time. I know their are a lot of threads out there for the BOB, but not sure for the small assault pack. If their are any ideas I'd appreciate it. Also looking for stuff that may be Texas specific.
Thanks
~Cabo


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think I have any valuable advice on either bag overall, but it is possible to package electronics to avoid damage. My BOB has multiple radios, well packaged, and it lives in the back of my car. I periodically take out the radios to charge up the batteries and always check them to be sure they're still working. So far no problems.

I strongly encourage including an AM/FM radio, at a minimum, in your BOB. Disasters are confusing events and any information you can get about what is going on can have an impact on key decisions you need to make.


----------



## irishboy61 (Jul 7, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't the loaded mags damage the spring in the actual mag? I'm just curious on that particular part because that could be a big problem


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Depending on the part of Texas and available water I would make that a priority. Water, water filter, cordage, a good knife, compass, and a little calorie dense food, a map of the area, bic lighters, and a light weight tarp. One pair extra underwear and 3 pair of good socks. Depending on the situation you envision that's some things I'd consider. More of a lightweight overnight survival thing is what I had in mind. You could change it up to match scenarios or expected level of resistance.
Oh....and weapon cleaning kit.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

irishboy61 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't the loaded mags damage the spring in the actual mag? I'm just curious on that particular part because that could be a big problem


Springs are not damaged by being compressed for extended periods. Like any metal, springs are weakened by working back an forth this takes many cycles. For example, the person who unloads their magazine every night, to let the spring relax, then loads it in the morning causes more wear than keeping the magazine loaded for months.


----------



## irishboy61 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks caribou for clearing this up. I haven't really worked with guns enough to know a lot about them


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

irishboy61 said:


> Thanks caribou for clearing this up. I haven't really worked with guns enough to know a lot about them


Guns are important, but are probably way down the list of concerns.

Cabowabo, Have you gotten the contents of the bags resolved? Is the one intended for the truck actually in the truck?


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> Guns are important, but are probably way down the list of concerns.
> 
> Cabowabo, Have you gotten the contents of the bags resolved? Is the one intended for the truck actually in the truck?


I will need to pull what I have in my truck bags down. In my tool box, I put a tomahawk, Jumper Cables, and I keep small hand tools in there. Also a case of water, a baklava, "tactical gloves" 6 P-mags with 28 rounds of ammo apiece. I load my ammo with 4-5 tracers at the bottom of the magazine that way when I see the tracer I know its time to reload. I also keep a blanket, and some food in there, as well as a IFAK. I need to go through the bags because I have some protien bars in the back too and make sure everything is still good. I also have water purification straw in there. When I travel out of the city that I live in, I put an AR in my truck with at least one pistol. I in theory should put together a go bag with my drop gear, armoured vest, etc so that way if I really need to bounce that kind of stuff is all together. But as it is I have the basics to survive a small disaster in my truck at all times


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

However, all that stuff is in my tool box. I haven't built any true get home bags, or assault packs.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

heavy black plastic to make a solar water still, or rain capture 
stainless water bottle 2 of them I would go for quart size.
A couple of compasses at least one glow in the dark.
a tarp large enough to make a floor and A frame for a pup tent.
a bed roll pad 
Swiss army explorer 
a machete full tang 
a trenching tool 
bic lighters beat the hell out of primitive fire making.
bandannas a couple or more.
100 foot of 550 para cord 
caribiners at least 4
a Kaito emergency radio at least a 550 model 5 ways to charge emergency freqs .
a solar charger that can charge 3, 6, 9 and 12 volt batteries 
head net gloves and long socks extra clothes long sleeve and long pants 
A repel belt has fitting in / as buckle. good boots 
Ben's 100% Deet bug repellent.
I would have a pocket fisherman where water is plentiful.
poncho 
campers folding chair.
P-38 can opener 
Pak lite 9 volt L.E.D. light last many many hours with a rechargeable battery 
A 22 LR pistol or revolver and add in your 308 
a bunch or drink mixes including tea and cocoa coffee with sugar not sugar free.
crackers sardines peanut butter jelly and a one a day vitamin.
also a good first aid kit with medications like bynadryl aspirin immodium 
antiacid some kind of antibiotic ointment and lip balm cough drops 
and or cinnamon or peppermint oil toothpicks.
have a pistol belt with half on it and the other half in your pack.
fish hooks line and needles thread and other repair components.

I could go on but my head hurts :surrender:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

The way I have the car organized is with a tool bag for car problems, a first aid kit that can be used for an accident or part of the GHB and then the GHB with everything except the first aid kit. I have a case of water as well. If I ever need to leave the vehicle I will add the first aid kit and as much water as possible to the GHB and go. I can probably be mobile in less than a minute.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I can see incorporating some self defense items, a firearm and maybe a couple of mag pouches into your survival system but having multiple bags is typically indicative of "too much stuff". I have more of an agile/mobile philosophy which does not lend itself to anything like a military style loadout.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> However, all that stuff is in my tool box. I haven't built any true get home bags, or assault packs.


Just wanted to check in and see how the bags are coming along


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> ....In my tool box, I put a tomahawk, Jumper Cables, and I keep small hand tools in there. Also a case of water, a baklava, ... But as it is I have the basics to survive a small disaster in my truck at all times


I am going to guess you meant balaclava since a baklava is a wonderfully sweet Greek dessert, although having a few of those around constitutes sound prepping as far as I am concerned.


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

A wives tale. I have been in spec ops earlier in life and now a consultant and keeping mags fully loaded DOES NOT damage the spring. You should however, take them apart and clean them after shooting and put a few small drops of Remoil on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

Ohhh and I got on the Internet how to macrame paracord so do the on your rifle slings and shoulder straps on your Bob- either. I keep 3 bobs: a longterm CFP-90, and 2 more ( medium and assault) the big one is hanging my medium is in the car and small is under my bed under where I sleep. Weapons: 2 pistols- a taurus 9 mm slim i conceal all year, Taurus .45 and my sniper/hunting 30.06. I HAD a nice 5.56 Rock River arms LAR8 last year but needed cash and sold it. Remember if you get down to using pistols, the bad guys are too close. Those are secondary weapons.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

> take them apart and clean them after shooting and put a few small drops of Remoil on it


this sounds like a wives tale


----------

